# What Disorders are you DIAGNOSED with?



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

No self-diagnoses please.

Asperger's Syndrome
ADD Inattentive Type
Social Phobia
Nonverbal Learning Disability 
Anxiety Disorder Generalized


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Narcolepsy
Major Depressive Disorder

Edit: I forgot, Panic Disorder. I have pills lol.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder
Depression


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm perfectly sane 

(Really, I'm not even lying. Shrinks send me home cuz I'm 'down to earth'. )


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder
Depression

...does it count if, when I was still a child, a shrink once called me "pre-psychotic" because I lived in lala-land? She was not an NF.

I haven't been to a therapist recently, but suspect I also have PTSD and PASS.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Dunno if it's a disorder but I have IBS, I'll be that guy at a party dancing and all of a sudden I run off to explode. I come back and do my thing though, it really doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Dunno if it's a disorder but I have IBS, I'll be that guy at a party dancing and all of a sudden I run off to explode. I come back and do my thing though, it really doesn't bother me anymore.


Yeah, I was going to say I have celiac disease. But then I wasn't going to say it since that's not what this thread is for. But then you have almost the same thing, or at least the same effects. I can control mine now that I know what it is though.


----------



## Anatta (Oct 8, 2009)

I have clinical depression.
Or, well, I did, pre-Prozac-prescription.
The pills numb me so I don't really know whatever the fuckin hell I'm feeling nowadays, but it's better than depression. Marginally. Bleurgh.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Perseus Clinical Depression*



Anatta said:


> I have clinical depression.
> Or, well, I did, pre-Prozac-prescription.
> The pills numb me so I don't really know whatever the fuckin hell I'm feeling nowadays, but it's better than depression. Marginally. Bleurgh.


According to the Beta version of the Perseus System, the INFP will probably require the following to ease her/his depression

1) A supportive role
2) Acceptance for who you are (without conditions and judgement)
3) Need to be regarded as authentic (opposite of false)


This means Respect is not one of your major needs for self esteem. It helps, of course, but it is not as important as the above. 

You would like to recognised for what you do, so you can be seen as authentic rather than as important. 

As a NT Rational I need rewards to enable me to be authentic. Respect doesn't pay the bills. Awards do not pay the bills either, neither does voluntary work. 

Clinical Depression is an illness and I was diagnosed with this. It was probably not the main reason which in my case was a physical ailment. But the physical ailment prevented my from earning and therefore I was not autonomous and therefore depressed.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

adhd, before they decide something along the lines of unipolar. that, or they didnt want to tell me what i was supposedly ”suffering from"


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

When I was a kid they thought I had all types of stuff: NLD, ADHD, OCPD, etc. Eventually they figured out I didn't have anything, and that I was just me :laughing: I'm a whole lot better now than I used to be though... 

My father (who had adult-inattentive-ADHD and is a family physician) thinks I have mild inattentive-ADHD, but it would be mild anyway :tongue:

Marino, is it possible to have Asperger's and not have an NLD? Is it really worth listing them both?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

tdmg said:


> Marino, is it possible to have Asperger's and not have an NLD? Is it really worth listing them both?


I think it is possible to have an NLD but not Asperger's, but yeah, I think having Asperger's means you have a NLD.

I was diagnosed with a NLD first, but my psychiatrist (I have had him since I was 12), diagnosed me with AS. 

There ARE differences them between though:

"NLDers have normal emotions but are inept in expressing them and in recognizing them in others, to the extent that they are expressed non-verbally. Aspies, on the other hand, do not feel the same range of emotions. Though they may feel very deeply about many things, they may not cry or smile when it's deemed appropriate. They often have a flat aspect, and have difficulty with initiating or experiencing normal social relationships. AS individuals generally have greater social problems. Their highly restricted interests present an additional obstacle to their social functioning. These restricted interests seem to be peculiar to Aspies; they're not mentioned in the literature about NLD. This is the main difference between the two disorders, as they are most frequently defined clinically (Forrest). The ASer's odd behaviors, like rocking or flapping, can also contribute to their social problems. These are not present in NLD. In contrast, the NLDer's social ineptness is mainly due to their inability to read nonverbal communication, such as facial expressions and gestures."


----------



## teaflower (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had a myriad of diagnoses. Moderate bipolar disorder type A and Asperger's syndrome are the ones I know for sure.

But I've been misdiagnosed as well.

ADD. Obsessive compulsive disorder. Depression. ADHD. I think one doctor even used the term 'childhood crazies'.


----------



## Kohtumine (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it still cool and fashionable to have Asperger's? I know of a cool site where all the aspies get together to show off how cool and intelligent they are, they'll say "Einstein had Asperger's" and stuff like that every once in a while. Really cool stuff.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Possible disorders follow consecutively from most important to trivial:
Mild Autism
Social Phobia
Social Avoidant Behavior
OCD


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

Bipolar Disorder II Rapid Cycling. Seems nice and under control thanks to major lifestyle changes.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Aspergers
ADHD
Autism


Going through second oppinion.


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

I am lucky to never have been diagnosed with any mental healt conditions but I do have a seziure disorder and that sucks, I can get a little nervous when out in public and afraid I will have one, but that is about it.

I have a friend who has a child that has been diagnosed with generalized social anxiety disorder, along with a more specific anxiety disorder (selective mutism) clinical depresion and possible schizo effective disorder. I worry about that child a lot becuase they get no treatment of any kind now and their behvior has become quite alarming to me. I really think they might be a danger to themselves or others and have no idea what to do anymore. :frustrating::sad:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember, that as a kid I thought people with mental disorders were really cool...and I always wanted some disorders of my own to make me unique.

I guess I got my wish. :dry:


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder
Panic Disorder
Insomnia

Typically they don't diagnose GAD and Panic disorder at the same time, but I'm a rare case apparently. If I don't take my meds, I get anxiety attacks, but if I keep on not taking my meds I start having panic attacks too. And what's worse is that it isn't just one attack, but it rolls over into continuous attacks, so I can have a solid attack for days on end until I get medicine.

It's horrible. I remember when I realized what it was -- I was laying on my couch too scared to go to the hospital. I swear I thought the world was ending, and that my mom would be driving me out into the apocalypse. Then after she finally got me into the car I remembered I'd read about it. The reason I'd never noticed it before was because they'd misdiagnosed me with depression -- which, ironically, is the exact same treatment. They had me on a cocktail pill of anti-depressant, anti-anxylitic, and hypnotic, so when I ran out it all kind of fell apart. Now they have me on an atypical antipsychotic for sleep and anti-depressant for the anxiety though, that way if I run out of one, the other will pick up at least a little of the other's slack.

The nightmares are the worst though. If I don't take my meds and fall asleep during an atttack, I have the craziest nightmares that only amplify the fear when I wake up. I can actually feel fear in my sleep. It's awful...

Like this one dream I had where I was in a car going to this rock concert, and a volcano erupted. Then I got rolled over by hot magma...

Then my insomnia is bad too. I guess it's from the anxiety, but I get really uptight whenever I try to lay down. It's actually more stressful for me to try to go to sleep than it is to try to stay awake. 

So they just give me something to kind of loosen me up. By loosen me up, I mean knock me flat :tongue:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> Labels are born out of highly educated idiot's need to control the masses and subject them to imprisonment and hell. You should be so lucky to escape that torment. Find me a labeler and I'll find you a fucked up narcissists who wants to destroy me. Socket eyes, vancancy, blame, delusional assholes.
> 
> I escaped the symbol/category when I grew a survival instinct. Before I was pathetic and like most pathetic people I went in a state of desperation to find help. I found the opposite. I found predators. They don't lock up the right people. The homeless get thrown in jail. The evil psychiatrist's vacation in the Caymans.


By saying things like "the homeless get thrown in jail" and "the evil psychiatrist's vacation in the Caymans," you're now guilty of labeling. 

This is the irony of it: the more individualistic, subjective, and relative we make ourselves, the less we will have a sturdy worldview, strong opinions, or general conceptual understanding.
Yet, the more isolated, categorical, and objective we make ourselves, the more we throw ourselves into a war of opposing worldviews, generally involving strong negative passions towards generalized groups of people.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Deagalman said:


> I hate labels. I love you. I refuse to see you as a label.



Awwww! *hugs*


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Azrael said:


> By saying things like "the homeless get thrown in jail" and "the evil psychiatrist's vacation in the Caymans," you're now guilty of labeling.
> 
> This is the irony of it: the more individualistic, subjective, and relative we make ourselves, the less we will have a sturdy worldview, strong opinions, or general conceptual understanding.
> Yet, the more isolated, categorical, and objective we make ourselves, the more we throw ourselves into a war of opposing worldviews, generally involving strong negative passions towards generalized groups of people.


The only difference is my labels aren't put on hopeless people for the rest of their lives. But good point and yes you are right about that. But it is just an absurd point that doesn't relate to any of this.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Azrael said:


> By saying things like "the homeless get thrown in jail" and "the evil psychiatrist's vacation in the Caymans," you're now guilty of labeling.
> 
> This is the irony of it: the more individualistic, subjective, and relative we make ourselves, the less we will have a sturdy worldview, strong opinions, or general conceptual understanding.
> Yet, the more isolated, categorical, and objective we make ourselves, the more we throw ourselves into a war of opposing worldviews, generally involving strong negative passions towards generalized groups of people.


It's not about individualism. It's about right and wrong. Its about awareness of the dangers. Its about those who destroy lives. This isn't about identity or subjectivity or objectivity(whichf ace it does not exist with psychological matters). It's about desperate people who go to awful people who do their superior duty and bring about unnecessary torment. It's about pain and the realization that is actually good for you. Its about stop comparing yourself to other people. And the DSM is a hoax if there ever was one. More than anything, its about people realizing there own self power and staying away from the rotting evil that seeks to prey on them one Visa card at a time.

I think a lot of people want some guide on how to live life. That a normal person does this or that. I think that is the real delusion. I went and saw a Psychologist once. I was having existential depression. She labeled me. I turned to Philosophy and found my answers. One less visa for her but she will survive. Its a big community and a lot of people out there truly need to be lead into hell. They turn to her and she gives them what they are seeking.


And of course all this is hypocritical. I'm seeking a philosophy to live my life. But I don't go around pretending I can categorize and label people. I go around thinking people can be freed from the restraints of further pain brought on by a bunch of false healers. I want people to be free of labels, not full of them. There is no growth in the self fulfilling prophecy. I believe in change. I believe the mind is powerful. I believe its all about mindsets.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> .....I go around thinking people can be freed from the restraints of further pain brought on by a bunch of false healers. I want people to be free of labels, not full of them. There is no growth in the self fulfilling prophecy. I believe in change. I believe the mind is powerful. I believe its all about mindsets.



I've had many a lengthy sometimes heated conversation, similar to this with my housemate. 
I believe in hypnotherapy and that after a good amount of reading books and research on the sub-conscious mind I believe to be of great value. I also believe that one has to 'believe' it will work for it to work.
My housemates point of view is that if you acknowledge a problem then you feed it and it will exist (in, and only in the mind). It's one thing to say that but another to say "ok, it's all in my mind I am aware of this so now I can snap my fingers and get over it". This is not reality for a lot of people, even if this was all true.
Mental illness is REAL, sure doctors can be too quick to throw a pack of pills at you and send you on your way, and for a lot of the time it's a bandaid solution and they know it. But it is an even bigger generalisation to say all mental illness is all in the mind, only labels and not real. 
I believe hypnotherapy to be one of the only know ways to fix certain mental illnesses at the root of the problem for good. But I'm sure you're sceptical of that as well.
Still, you Deagalman don't come across as the best advocate for your point of view, so sorry you don't convince me.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> I've had many a lengthy sometimes heated conversation, similar to this with my housemate.
> I believe in hypnotherapy and that after a good amount of reading books and research on the sub-conscious mind I believe to be of great value. I also believe that one has to 'believe' it will work for it to work.
> My housemates point of view is that if you acknowledge a problem then you feed it and it will exist (in, and only in the mind). It's one thing to say that but another to say "ok, it's all in my mind I am aware of this so now I can snap my fingers and get over it". This is not reality for a lot of people, even if this was all true.
> Mental illness is REAL, sure doctors can be too quick to throw a pack of pills at you and send you on your way, and for a lot of the time it's a bandaid solution and they know it. But it is an even bigger generalisation to say all mental illness is all in the mind, only labels and not real.
> ...


I believe mental illness is REAL. I believe the labels are false a lot of the time and unnecessary. I don't know much about hypnotherapy.

Why must I convince you? I'm just a pissed off guy, who has been robbed, lied to, labeled, pissed on by a system that fails itself before it even begins to work. I'm not the only one.

It's not about getting over it. Its about adopting to it. It's about pain and the understanding of it. Its about the necessity of this for survival. Everyone has quirks but anyone who goes after a label is going to find it. All kinds of studies support this. One in particular, where a bunch of college students went and pretended to have certain symptoms and were treated accordingly and refused approval to leave a psychiatric ward. It happens all the time. Someone thinks they are feeling this and some over confident white coat labels them. Back in the day, they would lock them up and torture them. 

Advocate? I hardly think of myself as that. I'm someone who can understand and deal with their problems, who has to live in a world that would assume deny health claims so some representative can Christmas bonus rather than actually treat them. But you do make me angry. You have no idea the hell I've been through first hand from all of this. A wise man holds his toungue but I can't do that. Not anymore. You sit on your couch and ponder these things. I've lived them first hand. You twist my words around and don't understand what I'm after. I never discounted mental illness. I'm discounting the practicioners who use it to cause further pain.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

"...a lot of the time". 
Hypnotherapy is something you should maybe look into?You don't have to convince anyone anything. You are expressing your opinion and In my opinion, badly.You are angry and trying to tell people that you are dealing with your problems by yourself, but to me it doesn't look like you are. We are all responsible for our own lives if you feel the system has failed you then seek methods outside of it, help yourself.
Everyone is different some people get results from using doctors, some get results from holistic approaches, staying positive and focused on getting the result you desire is the only way forward.
People DO feel certain things and they are REAL like you said mental illness is REAL. Yes doctors can make mistakes and they obviously have with you, but that doesn't mean every decision they make it wrong, everyone is different, no one size fits all.
You are understanding and dealing with your problem? All I've heard from you whine, complain and short sighted attacks on doctors. I don't know what you've been through? You haven't shared it with us, it's ok. I am sorry but I strongly disagree that practitioners are all a bunch of sadistic bringers of pain. This is not true. Studies have proven this.
Hugs?
S.x


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> "...a lot of the time".
> Hypnotherapy is something you should maybe look into?You don't have to convince anyone anything. You are expressing your opinion and In my opinion, badly.You are angry and trying to tell people that you are dealing with your problems by yourself, but to me it doesn't look like you are. We are all responsible for our own lives if you feel the system has failed you then seek methods outside of it, help yourself.
> Everyone is different some people get results from using doctors, some get results from holistic approaches, staying positive and focused on getting the result you desire is the only way forward.
> People DO feel certain things and they are REAL like you said mental illness is REAL. Yes doctors can make mistakes and they obviously have with you, but that doesn't mean every decision they make it wrong, everyone is different, no one size fits all.
> ...


You are wrong. I was trying to free people from labels. I was using my experience as a springboard for that. Don't try to hug someone after you insult them. Let's just walk away. I don't like you, respect you, or want anything to do with you, ever again. You haven't a clue.

I have helped myself. I was trying to help other people. Develop literacy or at the very least comprehend what someone says before you twist it around.


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

Please, PEACE!!!!!

Look, I can see both sides. On one hand, labels are often counterproductive. When people change the way they treat someone, based on their mental health diagnosis, it accomplishes nothing. I've seen doctors quick to pour pills down someone's throat, when other measures would have been more helpful. It also used to be that doctors wouldn't even tell a patient his/her diagnosis, for fear they would label themselves, and say "Well, I have (fill in the illness.) What do you expect from me?" And it might cause them to give up on changing their actions.

By the way, I despise the term "behavioral health." It suggests that all someone has to do is make some small change in the way they act, and everything's rosy. To hell with your feelings, it's your actions that count. I don't go for that at all.

But self-help and medical help are not mutually exclusive.

One thing that gets me upset is when people question my Christianity because I have chronic depression. I have never once heard someone counsel me to pray and trust Jesus, rather than take insulin for my diabetes, but anti-depressants are seen as a copout, and if I'd _only reach out to Jesus_, I could be _free of that bondage._ Oh, barf. Depression is an illness, that's all. Not a sin, not a weakness, not a mere negative attitude.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

To myself and to many other of the people in my life, it is OBVIOUS that I have Asperger's. This is not a label. It is how my brain is wired. Do I see this as a disability, a disorder, a dysfunction? NO. It is simply my neurotype. 



> The Neurodiversity movement is centered around the idea that there are many natural forms of variant human wiring in the brain. This *diversity* of *neurology* is where the term "Neurodiversity" originates from. A neurotype is the name given to one individual form of wiring. The so-called "normal" neurotype is referred to as Neurotypical (abbreviated NT) and is what we once thought of as being the most common, or "typical" form of wiring, hence the name. It is frequently considered, by society at large and particularly by medical professionals, to be the most desirable and possibly the only healthy type of brain functioning. The Neurodiversity movement seeks to change that assumption. Advocates propose that there are many different neurotypes, perhaps so many that the so-called NTs are actually in the minority. Furthermore, they believe that each neurotype is its own kind of healthy brain, with both pros and cons of ability, function, etc. Society is designed for NTs and therefore the good side of many neurotypes is not seen because those who are not NT are not able to succeed as easily in society. The movement seeks to make society change, to teach people how to understand and support those who are neurodivergent and create a society which does not discriminate against them.
> 
> 
> Historically, though, there has been some disagreement over what a neurotype actually is and what qualifies as one. In this blog post by Kevin Leitch, and in the comments that follow, several different positions are espoused which are fairly representative of the different factions:
> ...


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank God I'm not suffering from any of this crap you guys listed (nor anything else for that matter). I'm really quite the fortunate human being.

EDIT: Man was I right about INTJ's being so much more likely to have a mental illness of somekind. There are 4 of them (obviously excluding myself) in this thread alone.

Anyone else notice that mental illness is almost exclusively an IN- thing?


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

The only thing that I'm suffering from is being human. :wink:


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

Marino said:


> The only thing that I'm suffering from is being human. :wink:


Well, I was told I do have severe asshole syndrome, but other than that, some kind of severe disorder that has to do with bangin' hot latinas. However, I'd like to point out that these probably aren't mental illnesses.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

ks90 said:


> Thank God I'm not suffering from any of this crap you guys listed (nor anything else for that matter). I'm really quite the fortunate human being.
> 
> EDIT: Man was I right about INTJ's being so much more likely to have a mental illness of somekind. There are 4 of them (obviously excluding myself) in this thread alone.
> 
> Anyone else notice that mental illness is almost exclusively an IN- thing?



First of all; these are not mental illnesses... They are infact psychological conditions..


Secondly, from the sheer ammount of stupidity you tend to put out here on the forums, I'd say you should go and see and doctor so he can give you your "Mental Retardation" diagnosis.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> The only difference is my labels aren't put on hopeless people for the rest of their lives. But good point and yes you are right about that. But it is just an absurd point that doesn't relate to any of this.


I think it relates significantly.



Deagalman said:


> It's not about individualism. It's about right and wrong.


What you fail to realize (or at least acknowledge) is that "right and wrong" are built not on any intrinsic truths, but on varying worldviews. 



Deagalman said:


> Its about awareness of the dangers. Its about those who destroy lives.


From your point of view. I am grateful for the labels that I've been given, as well as the medication designed to combat the issues that I have.



Deagalman said:


> This isn't about identity or subjectivity or objectivity(whichf ace it does not exist with psychological matters). It's about desperate people who go to awful people who do their superior duty and bring about unnecessary torment. It's about pain and the realization that is actually good for you. Its about stop comparing yourself to other people.


A noble idea, in theory. But very impractical and not functional.



Deagalman said:


> And the DSM is a hoax if there ever was one. More than anything, its about people realizing there own self power and staying away from the rotting evil that seeks to prey on them one Visa card at a time.
> 
> I think a lot of people want some guide on how to live life. That a normal person does this or that. I think that is the real delusion. I went and saw a Psychologist once. I was having existential depression. She labeled me. I turned to Philosophy and found my answers. One less visa for her but she will survive. Its a big community and a lot of people out there truly need to be lead into hell. They turn to her and she gives them what they are seeking.


Philosophy doesn't solve all mental problems. In fact, I would say that philosophy has _brought _me existential depression to a degree. You seem to have this idea that anyone who is trying to help you with other methods is evil and greedy. It's very sad.



Deagalman said:


> And of course all this is hypocritical. I'm seeking a philosophy to live my life. But I don't go around pretending I can categorize and label people.


You can't escape the labels. You will be labeled and you will label others. This is the Logos trying to make sense of the Absurd.



Deagalman said:


> I go around thinking people can be freed from the restraints of further pain brought on by a bunch of false healers. I want people to be free of labels, not full of them. There is no growth in the self fulfilling prophecy. I believe in change. I believe the mind is powerful. I believe its all about mindsets.


Most research would indicate otherwise. But you are free to have your beliefs.


----------



## teaflower (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think of them much as mental illnesses, but more like a change from the norm in behavior. I think that ks90 might suffer from Internet Retardation Syndrome. It's basically a horrible condition that causes the sufferer to believe that social rules do not apply on the internet, and as such they're complete and utter asses no matter where they go. Sadly, a cure or even a treatment is still on the horizon, but many people with similar cases tend to hang out on 4chan.


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it was *A*cute *S*ymptoms *S*howing *H*eaps *Of* *L*ame *E*motions disorder. :tongue:


----------



## twistylicious (Oct 24, 2009)

*Panic Disorder*
I'll probably never get rid of this completely, but I can now handle it much better than before. 
It does not scare me as much anymore.

*Borderline PD/Emotional instability*
I've recieved treatment for my self-injury problems and can now resist the urge to cut (almost always at least).
In general i can handle negative emotions better nowadays. I haven't been the stereotype BPD-person acting out a lot, i rather keep the chaos inside, putting on a mask to hide it. 
Under the influence of alcohol however, i can get out of control and into trouble...

*Agoraphobia *
Not as present as it was before meds and therapy.

*Social Anxiety Disorder *
False, according to both myself and the therapist i've been seeing for many years now.

*Depression *
SSRI-meds and therapy got me out of the darkest woods! 

*Insomnia *
Cured thanks to sleeping pills.

*Medication: *Zolpidem, Flouxetin, Oxazepam, Hydroxizin, Propiomazin
*Therapy: *Cognitive behavioral therapy and Dialectical behavioral therapy


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

you guys are just a cesspool of problems
i'm glad i'm not you


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Regan said:


> you guys are just a cesspool of problems
> i'm glad i'm not you


Ouch...burn.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Psychological illnesses/mental illness result from a combination of many things including the environment, and foundational neurological changes.

'Healthy' is a pretty slippery term-The first thing I learnt when I did biology 



> *the difficulties of defining the terms 'health' and 'disease'*
> 
> The definition of disease above is very broad. Disease can cover a wide range of conditions that fit the above definition including minor conditions, such as a cut finger or an ant bite, as well as the more obvious diseases.
> Health varies on a daily basis and is not just the absence of disease. Health varies with age and the susceptibility to disease. It is a state of physical, mental and social wellbeing.


 HSC Online

If a person has impaired functioning as a human being, due to any illness (but particularly psychological), in any respect (socially, physically, emotionally), this person does not just differ from the 'norm'. This person is unwell, and should never be left to their own vices to just 'get over' or 'cope' with being 'different'. 

It would do society and (the people who are suffering) good to stop ignoring the gravity of psychological issues people deal with in daily life. It is sad that even today, it is easier and simpler to get the day off claiming you have the flu, than to admit having a very serious and chronic psychological illness


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Bipolar disorder type I. I'm only on Risperdal, it's soothing. At first I was misdiagnosed with depression and general anxiety disorder, but that was my own fault. I never told my psychologist about my other... symptoms... I had to go to the ER, etc.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I saw a psychiatrist from the ages of 4-16. My diagnoses are...

Bipolar Type 2
ADD
Intermittent Explosive Disorder
Oppositional Defiance disorder
Depression 

When I turned 17 I decided to go off my meds, and live my life the way I thought I should. I had been off meds for 4 months, and my psychiatrist said "Wow Jesse, for the first time you are really functionally as normal person with bipolar disorder!" 

Since being off meds I have..

* obtained a GED diploma
* held down a job for over a year
* felt alive, and have been a reasonable, rational being. 

looking into reevaluation.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

add & depression


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> When I turned 17 I decided to go off my meds, and live my life the way I thought I should. I had been off meds for 4 months, and my psychiatrist said "Wow Jesse, for the first time you are really functionally as normal person with bipolar disorder!"
> 
> Since being off meds I have..
> 
> ...


You must feel pretty proud.
If you don't mind me asking--how have you managed to stabilize or suppress your moods without the aid of medication?


----------



## paperoceans (Sep 27, 2009)

Femme said:


> You must feel pretty proud.
> If you don't mind me asking--how have you managed to stabilize or suppress your moods without the aid of medication?


I am wondering this as well... Because from what I know, people with manic depression go off their meds and they're OK for a few months or a year... But then they relapse. You have to understand that bipolar is a problem of the brain, :/ I hope your change is permanent, but more likely it's just temporary.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

paperoceans said:


> I am wondering this as well... Because from what I know, people with manic depression go off their meds and they're OK for a few months or a year... But then they relapse. You have to understand that bipolar is a problem of the brain, :/ I hope your change is permanent, but more likely it's just temporary.


Ah; on the contrary, I have heard of many cases in which others have permanently defeated BD without the aid of medication (behavior coaches, for one, can help). In addition, if a relapse does occur, medication is always readily available.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

ADD, Depression, and OCD.
But those are all pretty run of the mill.
No medication needed. I'm just a little quirky.


----------



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

ADD
Dyslexia
Panic Attacks


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

Schizoaffective Disorder (Bipolar type)
Borderline Personality Disorder

I don't think I'm Schizoaffective though.


----------



## BradyLadyWA (Jan 28, 2009)

Regan said:


> you guys are just a cesspool of problems
> i'm glad i'm not you





Azrael said:


> Ouch...burn.


Doesn't burn me. :happy: I've learned not to give a rat's @$$.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I was diagnosed with Bipolar II and Avoidant PD a year ago after a massive mental breakdown. Things have been a lot better for me since then, alot of supprt has come my way thanks to some very caring friends and family. I'm still really wierd, but I'm okay with that now :laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Regan said:


> you guys are just a cesspool of problems
> i'm glad i'm not you


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's how I was diagnosed:

Hyperactivity in Childhood
Asperger syndrome since September 1997.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I have all the things that the OP says he has.
I also am paranoid and schizoid, although I beleive that INTP is another word for schizoid.
Therfore, I am also paranoid.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Asperger's Syndrome
ADD-Inattentive
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder
Cyclothymia (mild Bipolar)
Generalized Anxiety Disorder
Social Anxiety Disorder
Complex PTSD
Avoidant Personality Disorder


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Diagnosed with:
> - generalized anxiety disorder
> - general depression without psychosis
> - one other that is now 'cured'
> ...


BINGO!!! :laughing:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> I saw a psychiatrist from the ages of 4-16. My diagnoses are...
> 
> Bipolar Type 2
> ADD
> ...


Aren't ODD and being an ISTJ contradictory? :shocked:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

the MMBI2 test I took said I had schizoid personality disorder with poly-substance abuse issues


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Depression and Complex PTSD =/


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

ADHD and PTSD. Yay me!


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

First time I saw a psychiatrist was when the school had my mother take me to an evaluation center. I've been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder -- but who _hasn't_ these days -- and Generalized Anxiety Disorder in the past. I'm fine now. One crazy doctor thought I was pre-schizophrenic. The same doctor tried to _convince_ me -- actually argued with me -- that I had a neurochemical imbalance that "we" needed to fix. I can laugh about it now, but it was utterly ridiculous -- to the point of being offensive -- back then at the actual time.

I refused to go to any more doctors after that :laughing:
So far I've been gravy. I don't dismiss psychiatry altogether, but my experiences caused me to lose a significant amount of respect for how some doctors seem to handle it today.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Asperger's when I was twelve or so. 

My doctor told me Aspeger's could't exist with ADD, but I'm not sure, were you diagnosed by two different doctors? That must be tough as hell though but social phobia comes natually with Asperger's though I don't have it.

With Aspeger's you're naturally inattentive but share a lot of adhd combined inattentive and impulsiveness traits that's why I believe some might get their diagnosis mixed up, but at the same I am convinced they can exist together because of some other aspects. There's been debates about it.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> ADHD and PTSD. Yay me!


 
Post traumatic stress disorder can be very tough, I know someone who has it and you have to be very gentle with her and make sure you don't sneak up on her, she's so jumpy and always on alert, she always looks so scared. She has horrible nightmares, too, she cries in her sleep. She gets flashbacks and I can tell when she gets them, she stiffens suddenly and then starts fidgetting. She gets really nervous sometimes and starts to sweat and breath heavy, one time she puked from one of her flashbacks. She doesn't talk about having it but I was sleeping in her house once and she was shaking in her sleep, like spasming, I turned on the light and I had to wake her up and she was crying in her sleep. She told me she was having a horrible dream and she had them all the time, I asked her why and she said because she had PTSD. 

It must be the most horrible thing to have and to have to relive traumatic events over and over and everytime you do to have such a reaction as to puke.

I really, really feel for you :sad: xx


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> ADHD and PTSD. Yay me!


Me too... also have been diagnosed with DDNOS and schizoaffective disorders..



assbiscuits said:


> Post traumatic stress disorder can be very tough, I know someone who has it and you have to be very gentle with her and make sure you don't sneak up on her, she's so jumpy and always on alert, she always looks so scared. She has horrible nightmares, too, she cries in her sleep. She gets flashbacks and I can tell when she gets them, she stiffens suddenly and then starts fidgetting. She gets really nervous sometimes and starts to sweat and breath heavy, one time she puked from one of her flashbacks. She doesn't talk about having it but I was sleeping in her house once and she was shaking in her sleep, like spasming, I turned on the light and I had to wake her up and she was crying in her sleep. She told me she was having a horrible dream and she had them all the time, I asked her why and she said because she had PTSD.
> 
> It must be the most horrible thing to have and to have to relive traumatic events over and over and everytime you do to have such a reaction as to puke.
> 
> I really, really feel for you :sad: xx


Sounds like me at times... luckily I can dissociate so I'm not like this 24/7 but can get this way if triggered in a bad way. I've had episodes where I literally run away screaming from something... like inhuman screaming and just trying to get away with total abandon... and eventually I just collapse and become incoherent and unresponsive, like totally exhausted and spaced out and can't be roused for anything for a while...


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Post traumatic stress disorder can be very tough, I know someone who has it and you have to be very gentle with her and make sure you don't sneak up on her, she's so jumpy and always on alert, she always looks so scared. She has horrible nightmares, too, she cries in her sleep. She gets flashbacks and I can tell when she gets them, she stiffens suddenly and then starts fidgetting. She gets really nervous sometimes and starts to sweat and breath heavy, one time she puked from one of her flashbacks. She doesn't talk about having it but I was sleeping in her house once and she was shaking in her sleep, like spasming, I turned on the light and I had to wake her up and she was crying in her sleep. She told me she was having a horrible dream and she had them all the time, I asked her why and she said because she had PTSD.
> 
> It must be the most horrible thing to have and to have to relive traumatic events over and over and everytime you do to have such a reaction as to puke.
> 
> I really, really feel for you :sad: xx


I have a good friend with Cerebral Palsy who has PTSD after being raped last spring. It's been very hard on her. :sad:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> Post traumatic stress disorder can be very tough, I know someone who has it and you have to be very gentle with her and make sure you don't sneak up on her, she's so jumpy and always on alert, she always looks so scared. She has horrible nightmares, too, she cries in her sleep. She gets flashbacks and I can tell when she gets them, she stiffens suddenly and then starts fidgetting. She gets really nervous sometimes and starts to sweat and breath heavy, one time she puked from one of her flashbacks. She doesn't talk about having it but I was sleeping in her house once and she was shaking in her sleep, like spasming, I turned on the light and I had to wake her up and she was crying in her sleep. She told me she was having a horrible dream and she had them all the time, I asked her why and she said because she had PTSD.
> 
> It must be the most horrible thing to have and to have to relive traumatic events over and over and everytime you do to have such a reaction as to puke.
> 
> I really, really feel for you :sad: xx


Aw, thank you. 

Well I don't recall flashbacks of original traumas a lot. I spent 3 years in deep therapy processing nothing but memories. They don't have power over me today.

What does hold power over me is my dissociation. Now I just dissociate whenever life gets overwhelming. And I tend to re-traumatize myself over and over. The dissociation is like a knee jerk reaction. I live in my head and detach so I won't feel the pain. It's not on purpose. I really wish I could stop it.

But I am starting to notice when I do it. It doesn't make it any easier to break out of it though. Like last week I noticed when I "popped" out of something. Thats when the tears of my breakup and everything that happened a few months back started coming to the forefront. Before that, I was just getting "flashes" of painful memories at odd times.

Yeah, sneaking up on me is NOT a good idea. However my ex thought it was funny because he liked to see me fly through the air.:angry:

I also get nightmares and cry in my sleep and it's on rare occasion I EVER feel safe. I am sure most people here have noticed I can't put myself to sleep at night. It's been like that most of my life.

But I don't think I walk around looking "scared". But I am hyper vigilant. For the most part I just look like I am happy and silly to outsiders. This is because I am avoiding my pain. Running and hot yoga is very good for me.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Yeah, sneaking up on me is NOT a good idea. However my ex thought it was funny because he liked to see me fly through the air.:angry:
> 
> I also get nightmares and cry in my sleep and it's on rare occasion I EVER feel safe. I am sure most people here have noticed I can't put myself to sleep at night. It's been like that most of my life.
> 
> But I don't think I walk around looking "scared". But I am hyper vigilant. For the most part I just look like I am happy and silly to outsiders. This is because I am avoiding my pain. Running and hot yoga is very good for me.


That sounds just like me, which makes sense because I have PTSD too.. I always jump out of my skin when the phone rings... well actually I get startled by most unexpected noises or appearances. I'm ok as long as I avoid thinking about what bothers me. I find that if I try to think about it, I just panic... so I avoid it and anything that reminds me of it. But lately I haven't been having many nightmares which has been _so_ nice ^_^


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Having sensory issues is a bit like that then, like I jump all the time and feel al fluttered and when I was younger I used to grunt loudly when the phone rang suddenly. It really upset me! lol :crazy:

I have a poem about it what that feels like to me, I'm sure someone with add and maybe ptsd can relate to it to. 


*AS*
A bang on the door
Sounds like so much more
A crash on the ground
Makes a big booming sound
A ticking sounds like tocking
I think I hear geese flocking
The gust keeps tree against panes, knocking
The wind is now mocking
That the trees are now locking
Then whooshed apart, left rocking
And all the others hear; is the teacher talking​


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Aw, thank you.
> 
> Well I don't recall flashbacks of original traumas a lot. I spent 3 years in deep therapy processing nothing but memories. They don't have power over me today.
> 
> ...


**Gives Pinkrasputin a hug**


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. I am sorry Seraphiel, Dansemacabre, and TaylorS that you all experience PTSD and it's symptoms. But I can't tell you what it means to me to hear that others can relate this (tears of happiness). 

Assbiscuits, good poem. My ADHD liked it too :happy: Your friends are so lucky to have you. 

Safe ((Hugs)) to all of you back.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. I am sorry Seraphiel, Dansemacabre, and TaylorS that you all experience PTSD and it's symptoms. But I can't tell you what it means to me to hear that others can relate this (tears of happiness).
> 
> Safe ((Hugs)) to all of you back.


Thank you! I got the PTSD from being bullied by my peers in high school (quiet, sensitive autistic kid = easy target) and emotionally tormented by school faculty who dismissed my issues as "laziness" and "making excuses" even after I was diagnosed with Asperger's.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Marino said:


> Nonverbal Learning Disability


Some doctors thought I had that in my early childhood. I could agree, I could never make sense out of hand signals and things. 

I have been diagnosed with a small case of ADD, but nothing too big. It's just hard to get homework and stuff done in a timely manner when there are so much more pleasurable (or "important") things to be thinking/worrying about you know?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

TaylorS said:


> Thank you! I got the PTSD from being bullied by my peers in high school (quiet, sensitive autistic kid = easy target) and emotionally tormented by school faculty who dismissed my issues as "laziness" and "making excuses" even after I was diagnosed with Asperger's.


That's crappy! I feel like kicking someone's ass now...


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

*If by diagnosed you mean*

subjectively voodoo fortune teller labeled 

quite a few

Pyschology is a NEW science. Very fascinating. Philosophy is an older and more interesting method where a lot of pychological ideas were plagiariazed. An existential problem is considered Schizophrenia to a lot of Psychologist's. They are professionals. Professionals that rely on a Diangostic Statistical Manual with interesting classifications to simplify the complexity of people. Oh, it's well researched and it's efficient making it aces in most people's book. This is fascinating if you want quick, easy, boxed in closure, not free of charge. For about 2.00 if you find a good used book store you can read some of the great thinkers and find their problems to be of a smilar nature. It's less expensive and more helpful, in theory. Some people like baggage though. Now, you may be wondering about my being a jackass. And sure I must be one to question the exact science of Pyschology. How dare I? And what do I base this on? Only years of quack professionals pretending to be doctors dealing out their magic hand of diagnoses. If you notice anything, no psychologist/psychiatrist will make the same diagnosis with the same symptoms. Now, is this because people are so dynamically crazy or because most psychologist's/psychiatrists are full of crap? The latter of the two is far more feasible. Good day.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Labels are born out of Man's primal necessity to make logical sense of the world he has been presented.
> We think in symbols and categories.


Patterns, patterns....everywhere patterns.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Identifying patterns and putting people in boxes is simply a tool to treat behaviors so that people's lives are more manageable and so that they can adhere to society's conventions. You recognize a pattern, you label it, you know how to fix it. And I'm all for it. If it prevents someone from killing themselves or my daughter. Great!

I have ADHD, so does my daughter. But on the flip side. I really don't believe in "ADHD". I think we were just born into the wrong era. We're a dying breed. Our breed was built to run and discover. Our creative personalities aren't as effective nor as appreciated in today's society. In other words, my daughter's tests scores will not be high if she doesn't sit her hyper butt down and take the test. And because she is one of the top scorers at her school, she would put the school at risk of not remaining the "top numbers" school in the county. So we medicate. That is just reality. In a way pills have become our "cubicles". 

I medicate for ADHD as well. Hey, whatever gets me through tomorrow. 

But honestly, I'd rather live in a world where we have little "recess' breaks all day. I know I've kind of tailored my adult life that way. But I still have to get my daughter to school by 8 am.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

We have become a society of speed-addicts, in a society addicted to speed... :happy:


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's see..over the years I've racked up PTSD, manic depression, depersonalization disorder, ADD...


I don't think any of this is true, however. I'm just me! And being me means embodying a moody, drifty person.


----------



## MagicFlapJacks (Jan 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed as bipolar back in high school. And I think there was a bit of OCD thrown in there. Then I got to college and stopped taking my pills because I was thinking "Hmm... Maybe that was just high school being hellish." So I stopped, saw my psychiatrist a couple more times just so he could make sure I was good, and I am.

So while I may still be bipolar on the books, I dunno if I ever really was. I think it was a combination of being in high school, dealing with my sexuality, and having a mom whose personality kinda clashes with mine.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

ADD-inattentive
GAD (misdiagnosed OCD)
OCD
Specific phobia - Emetophobia


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Ptsd.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I was diagnosed with Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder.

However, as is probably evident, I have recovered after some years and much growth. I'm better than ever now, some occasional anxiety aside.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Major Depressive Disorder, possible Bipolar II. These diagnosis came after time spent in an institution following a drug induced psychotic break. Haven't had any follow up session with a psychiatrist, but have gone to therapy. My anxiety is moderately prevalent, and my depression has broke for quite a while. It'll probably come back, hopefully not as rough next time. As for possible bipolar II, I can identify when I'm going through periods of hypo-mania, and I love it.

Took Lexapro as an anti-depressant for a few months. It was alright, I think SSRI's helped me more then MAOI. Could be because I experienced Serotonin Syndrome after abusing DXM for a period of my life. That could've caused me to deplete the serotonin in my brain. I was sluggish those days... And dull. 

Also took Trazadone, for insomnia although it can also be used as an anti-anxiety drug. I hated that one, wouldn't make me sleepy as much as would cut out my vision and hearing so I _had_ to go to sleep.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

C. C. Scott said:


> Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Major Depressive Disorder, possible Bipolar II. These diagnosis came after time spent in an institution following a drug induced psychotic break. Haven't had any follow up session with a psychiatrist, but have gone to therapy. My anxiety is moderately prevalent, and my depression has broke for quite a while. It'll probably come back, hopefully not as rough next time. As for possible bipolar II, I can identify when I'm going through periods of hypo-mania, and I love it.
> 
> Took Lexapro as an anti-depressant for a few months. It was alright, I think SSRI's helped me more then MAOI. Could be because I experienced Serotonin Syndrome after abusing DXM for a period of my life. That could've caused me to deplete the serotonin in my brain. I was sluggish those days... And dull.
> 
> Also took Trazadone, for insomnia although it can also be used as an anti-anxiety drug. I hated that one, wouldn't make me sleepy as much as would cut out my vision and hearing so I _had_ to go to sleep.


Yeah fuck trazodone


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

OCD. Considered a mild case by professionals back when I was a teen. Briefly medicated.

Others have speculated Asperger Syndrome, but this is not quite universally agreed upon, and it's very difficult to find people specializing in that where I live, much less female cases, so I don't have a true diagnosis of this, in the clinical sense.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pure O OCD & GAD. Just waking up used to be like entering hell because torturous thoughts barraged me nonstop. I rarely had a moment of freedom from these and got shitty grades in school....I made a lifestyle change right before I was about done with life. My OCD now rarely comes up, and if does, I know how to handle it. I never took any medication because I don't like taking meds that alter your brain; I don't disdain anyone who uses medication, it's simply not in my nature.

I'm most likely a HSP, I don't know if that's a disorder or a characteristic. To me, HSP & Empath's strike me as highly evolved, not a disorder, so I take that back.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been diagnosed with:
OCD
Depression 
GAD

Luckily I'm able to control them now after taking therapy.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

Marino said:


> No self-diagnoses please.
> 
> Asperger's Syndrome
> ADD Inattentive Type
> ...


Officially, I have been diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome, AD(H)D, Social Phobia, Language Processing Disorder (mild Dyslexia), coupled with Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder. I just felt like quoting your post because I can relate to it.  I sometimes forget I am not alone with my anxiety problems. 

Personality-wise, I have an Obsessive-Compulsive Personality assessment with Paranoid traits. I believe it became a disorder when it impaired my performance in school and work. I just kept obsessing, making storms out of glasses of water because of my inability to cut loose from the inceptions. It bleeds into one's lifestyle, it bleeds into one's relationships. It sort of starts having its own mind, if it makes any sense.

What's good is that most of them are treatable, since they are all basically anxiety-based. Medicine and meditation would help me with it, or so has my therapist been saying for a year now. Just gotta find the right one...!

I kind of not like their view on what Asperger's Syndrome is supposed to be like. I don't think I will ever understand what they mean by 'teaching you what you are missing'. I don't feel I am missing anything... :\


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been professionally diagnosed with:
ADHD - Mixed type (Age 4)
Depression (age 12) and then bipolar II (age 15)
GAD (age 12) and OCD (age 18)

I don't really have many problems with ADHD anymore because I have adapted to the quirks that my brain has and I stopped taking medicine around the age of 15 or 16. My bipolar and anxiety episodes are controlled excellently with the help of Prozac and being more open about my emotions, especially with my therapist. 

I'm nothing like the hyperactive, inattentive, depressed but then manic and terribly anxious little boy that I used to be.


----------



## xrypto (Jul 2, 2013)

Generalized Anxiety Disorder
Depression
Asperger Syndrome


----------



## Silverdawn (Jun 28, 2014)

Anxiety disorder
Severe depressive disorder (treatment resistant, had it for years).

Probably other stuff too, but I wasn't told about it straight up by my shrink. Those two are what I've been dealing with, for so long and with so much difficulty that I'm considered disabled actually.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

celaics
IBS
osteo arthrisis in every joint
shingles
liver/kidney disease
pre diabetes
chronic insomnia
chronic fatigue 
exhaustion


----------



## melogna (Jul 26, 2014)

xrypto said:


> Generalized Anxiety Disorder
> Depression
> Asperger Syndrome


Same here, although my Asperger's ended up being a misdiagnosis


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Special Snowflake Syndrome.
- Worst Best Diagnosis of my LIFE.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Depression
Anxiety
blah blah etc 
and Bipolar 1 w/ psychotic and mixed features which I completely disagree with.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been clinically diagnosed with Panic Disorder and Depression.

However, my last actual psychiatrist thought I might have borderline personality disorder, but because I moved, I never got tested, and my mom never followed up on it.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

I'm not diagnosed with any psychological problem but I really wanna know if I have it or not. I have a very big fear of death. I don't know if it's a phobia or not, but the fear is so deep. I always have panic attacks everytime I think of death and death-related things. Because of my deep fear I never dare to go to places that is so far away from home, more than 3 hours of trip. If I go somewhere far (more than 3 hours of car trip) I'm afraid I'll have accident and I won't survive. I also have fear of everything that causes death of most people comes to me (serious illness, accidents, wars, murder, etc). Do I have thanatophobia?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm flufftose intolerant when ever I read a post by @FluffyTheAnarchist I get real gassy and run to the bathroom to make sacrifices to the big white porcelain god and then @Daleks_exterminate has to calm me down by rubbing my belly and scratching behind my ears


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> I'm flufftose intolerant when ever I read a post by @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ I get real gassy and run to the bathroom to make sacrifices to the big white porcelain god


I am not diagnosed with anything... except for a self-diagnosed latrophobia. 

Do you want me to get banned? 
Why else engineer a strong urge to spam this thread???


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> I am not diagnosed with anything... except for a self-diagnosed latrophobia.
> 
> Do you want me to get banned?
> Why else engineer a strong urge to spam this thread???


the fluffmeister banned? who would dare ban the all powerful and mighty fluffa duffa doggie doo doo perish the thought fluffo rama


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

Dermatillomania, OCD


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> the fluffmeister banned? who would dare ban the all powerful and mighty fluffa duffa doggie doo doo perish the thought fluffo rama


*reads mighty fluffa duffa doggie doo doo perish the thought fluffo rama*
*reads it again -- out loud*
*diagnoses @vinniebob with verbal diarrea*


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Social Anxiety Disorder.

my therapist is cool. She told me if I had to be in an uncomfortable social situation I can have 1-3 drinks of alcohol. Lol


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Social Anxiety Disorder.
> 
> my therapist is cool. She told me if I had to be in an uncomfortable social situation I can have 1-3 drinks of alcohol. Lol


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Social Anxiety Disorder.
> 
> my therapist is cool. She told me if I had to be in an uncomfortable social situation I can have 1-3 drinks of alcohol. Lol


when I was younger I had the same issue but some how grew out of it, I think it may be that I live alone and never married had kids and out side of work control my [anti] social situations. saying NO is a great way to avoid that problem

edit-my therapist sucked, she wanted me to get a lobotomy to which I replied '' if the first 5 didn't work what make you think one more will?''


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Adult Diagnoses 
Depression (Diagnosed at 14)
Generalized Anxiety Disorder (Diagnosed at 19)
Social Phobia (Diagnosed at 19)
ADHD (Re-diagnosed at 24)

Childhood Diagnoses 
Oppositional Defiance Disorder (I think this was a misdiagnosis of my anxiety because I was never very good at sharing my feelings leading to a superficial analysis of my state of mind.)
ADHD (Sometime in elementary school. Untreated after age 10 and discarded shortly after.)


----------



## AmandaLee (Aug 13, 2014)

Dysthymia. Diagnosed at 19 (I'm 29 now). I also get cluster headaches.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

ADD Inattentive Type
Atypical Depression
PTSD


----------



## action9000 (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's one that usually messes with people. It really confused everyone when I had it as a kid! I've seemed to have outgrown it about 13 years ago, but here it is:

Selective Eating Disorder. I had it pretty bad until I was about 13, then it slowly started getting better.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

None.

.....and boy am I grateful!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Clinical depression (for ten years). - diagnosed by a doctor

Self diagnosed (with the help of two doctors): OCD during childhood, very slight OCD right now


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Pure O OCD - mildly severe, ADHD


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Bipolar II and Major Depressive Disorder.

I love it.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Agoraphobia
Insomnia
OCD

No longer medicated for agoraphobia or OCD, but I take Ambien for severe insomnia.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Depression and BED, I highly doubt I have the latter. And nowadays it seems like I don't have the former either. I just have a low self-esteem.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I just was diagnosed with ADHD. #teamadderall


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Clinical Depression. I suspect I may have some kind of Anxiety disorder, as well, but I've never been officially diagnosed.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Ptsd


----------



## Sorrella (Aug 21, 2014)

Nothing I've ever talked to a doctor about or cared to. 

Don't hate me for saying this, but I think there are two sides to a post like this. One side is "you're not alone, we are all in this together" and the other is "oh look at all these people here I wish I could be a part of this". I know at my old school it was a weird point of honor to "be depressed" or "have issues/ be a troubled kid" , and I sort of fell into that. It was like a clique I wanted to be a part of. Of course none of you are trying to boast and I would never think that of you, but I think with younger people and teenagers in our culture it's becoming a way for people to distinguish themselves, and that is not a good thing or something we should encourage.
I fully support the people who are struggling with real and serious issues, and I am so sorry and hope you are alright, but it really upsets me that there are people out there wishing mental illnesses upon themselves to "be cool" or "fit in" and commiserate with others, and I'm disgusted with myself for wanting to do that only months ago.


----------



## Sonyx (Mar 7, 2014)

Clinical depression 
Borderline personality disorder


----------



## M3RMAID (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with Asperger Syndrome, GAD, and now it may also be Bipolar - not sure what type yet.
They tried diagnosing me with BPD but for some reason I don't feel that fits the same way as the sound of Bipolar so now I am just waiting until my appointment on the 26th September.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

social anxiety though I'm high functioning now


----------



## TrippyBallerina (Mar 31, 2014)

*Generalized Anxiety Disorder (probably Bipolar II, but I havn't been diagnosed yet, and they needed something to perscribe the medicine under. I JUST started seeing a psychiatrist so this is all new to me.)
*PTSD - diagnosed about 2 weeks ago (along with the anxiety)

Also...
*Anorexia Nervosa (but I am good now. Body recovered for ALMOST 2 years, mind I'm still working on, but in recovery and going well for about a year or so.)
Don't know if the diagnosis still counts if it now holds inaccurate.


----------



## TrippyBallerina (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh yeah and ADHD. Diagnosed in 4th grade, re-diagnosed about 8 months ago, taking Adderall and doing all good.  Sorry, I forgot to put it! I would blame ADHD, but...yeah. Basically.


----------



## grassafue (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a flash of psychosis. Well, I had delusions a couple years ago, and explained to my doctor that I wouldnt use the internet because a group of people was monitoring my browser, my every move, and had all my information in secret files, and I was diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia. The irony is that, though i was unwarrantedly panicked, it was totally true. The Nsa actually did and still does monitor web activity. I've always questioned the nature of "mental disorders" ever since


----------



## grassafue (Mar 20, 2014)

I had a flash of psychosis. Well, I had delusions a couple years ago, and explained to my doctor that I wouldnt use the internet because a group of people was monitoring my browser, my every move, and had all my information in secret files, and I was diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia. The irony is that, though i was unwarrantedly panicked, it was totally true. The Nsa actually did and still does monitor web activity. I've always questioned the nature of "mental disorders" ever since
God bless real American heroes like Edward Snowden


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

I've never seen a professional, but I did take a a bunch of tests on psychology websites. The only thing I tested positive for was ADD (on every test I found). Sounds about right. I may be a wee bit avoidant as well.


----------



## Elissa (Mar 3, 2012)

Depression and DDNOS (dissociative disorder not otherwise specified)


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

oh uh
ADD
Recurrent MDD (with psychotic features)
General Anxiety Disorder
Borderline Personality Disorder


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

ADD, Inattentive Type.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Bipolar II.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

TopCatLSD said:


> Diagnosed with ADHD since I was 7.
> 
> ...shit load of people with depression on here though.


And BPD which I'm kinda surprised about.

Anyway, yeah I gots ADHD-PH..... I love it, I hate it, I am it, I manage it. Sometimes.


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

Asperger's, as well as a couple other things which where really trial runs for the Asperger's.

Yea, judging from this thread, My life isn't that hard


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

High anxiety, panic disorder, depression.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

emotionally unstable personality disorder


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

aloneinmusic said:


> Formally Diagnosed:
> Asperger's Syndrome and an embarrassing chronic problem >.<
> 
> What I've been told I have by a psychologist but not formally diagnosed:
> ...


I have the Asperger's diagnosis as well (as I said in my post). I wonder, did they take you out of your classes for social skills training? 

As for the EDNOS, please get help. I know this kind of thing can be embarrassing, but you should take these kinds of problems seriously, because they can cause you serious harm. Your worth too much for that.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I already posted here but failed to include the ones I especially hate.
Depression (more existential than anything else)
EDNOS
Social Anxiety Disorder
Bipolar I. Still think this one is a crap diagnosis.

Childhood: Reactive Attachment Disorder, inhibited type. This one's probably crap too. Yes, I have relationship issues. No, this is not why.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman (Sep 22, 2014)

I was diagnosed with a Masochistic Personality, but I don't see it as a problem. Also, depression.


----------



## IsamuSDF7 (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not sure about the ethicality of this thread...


----------



## raminan (Jun 20, 2014)

avoidant personality disorder and social phobia, I'm doing better but I still think society as a whole is asshole.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

MDD, GAD, Schizoaffective (although I'm pretty sure schizoaffective implies a mood disorder (affective), so maybe MDD is just superfluous)


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

1st : Social Anxiety Disorder: 11th grade of high school. 

Didn't get much help for it from the individual who diagnosed it though. Basically attempted... CBT on myself, I guess  Having knowledge in psychology certain helps a lot. Much better now after those 3ish years.

that one was the more manageable one. 

2nd : The other one was more obscure and I forgot the label it received (not a panic disorder. Maybe it qualified under vaguely phobia, thought they're typically not as... delusional ). I came to see her in the first place because I was fed up of constantly worrying about demons attacking me (since elementary school) occasionally it transfers over to aliens for a bit but quickly goes back to demons. I still struggle a lot with this despite not being religious. Ive tried rationalizing it out, doing the whole 'exposure therapy' on myself but it's a lot harder. 

I can ration myself out of the panic attacks now fairly well though. It used to be incredibly inconvenient when they would hit me while in the shower or something and I would be too paralyzed with fear to move. Or occasionally it would hit if I was walking somewhere alone and started thinking about it too much, would start running like a mad man; and once the panic actually starts it just plummets out of control from there. Should probably go back and get that checked out again.


----------

